# Ethernet Driver Problems



## carsten (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

I upgraded from 98SE to XP Home but now my network card is not working anymore (yellow light). So I downloaded the DriverGuide Toolkit, result: no drivers installed for Ethernet Controller [3Com/Albatron 3C910], Multimedia Audio Controller & Video Controller. I did a search for the correct Ethernet driver and downloaded 3C910 {3CSOHO100B-TX compatible, 100% positive feedback}, which fixed the audio as I could not play any music before.

I am a bit puzzled why the network card is still not working and what to download next, maybe a Bios update would do the trick?

Thanks for your help!
C


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Is this a brand name computer? Have you tried going to their website and looking for the correct driver? Are you sure it is a 3com nic? Open up the computer and check.


----------



## carsten (May 9, 2006)

Squashman said:


> Is this a brand name computer? Have you tried going to their website and looking for the correct driver? Are you sure it is a 3com nic? Open up the computer and check.


It's not a brand name PC, at start-up GeForce 4MX440 with AGP8X appears. 
Re 3C: I opened the case and it says G-Tech P35-1B1-1FA9 on the Ethernet - but can't locate any driver for that either.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

carsten said:


> It's not a brand name PC, at start-up GeForce 4MX440 with AGP8X appears.


 That is your video card 


> Re 3C: I opened the case and it says G-Tech P35-1B1-1FA9 on the Ethernet - but can't locate any driver for that either.


 I am assuming that the ethernet card is not builtin to the motherboard. Is it in a pci slot or on the motherboard. If it is on the motherboard, then figure out the make and model of the motherboard and go to the manufacturers website to download the correct driver.


----------



## carsten (May 9, 2006)

Thanks. You reckon http://www.pcpitstop.com/welcome.asp?source=driverscan&cs=1001 could help re make and model or do I have to find the card inside? I haven't had any driver probs in years.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Is the Network card integrated or in a pci slot?
The make and models should be printed on all your components inside unless this is a very old computer. It has been a long time since I haven't seen a make or model number printed on a component.


----------



## carsten (May 9, 2006)

Integrated, it sits on the motherboard (Albatron PX845 PEV PRO 800) - so I should get the correct driver from Albatron then?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Yes download it from here - http://www.albatron.com.tw/english/it/mb/driver.asp?pro_id=6

where it says LAN.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

carsten said:


> Integrated, it sits on the motherboard (Albatron PX845 PEV PRO 800) - so I should get the correct driver from Albatron then?


Post #4


Squashman said:


> If it is on the motherboard, then figure out the make and model of the motherboard and go to the manufacturers website to download the correct driver.


----------

